# Lets see your anchor systems



## mtnwkr (Apr 2, 2011)

Lets see your set-ups! 

I use my boat in the salt and want to build an anchor roller system that wont rust, isn't a piece of crap and doesn't cost $100. I'd like to use a piece of aluminum "U" shaped channel, about 18" long, build a pully into the front and a rope jam cleat in the back. I figure it would mount straight out the front where the handle is bolted. 
Question is what about my handle? I use it for launching purposes and also for securing the safety chain. I'd like to see some options and get some ideas. 

Here's my bow, needs some love!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 2, 2011)

I am thinking of doing something like that as well - was leaning towards using SS as the aluminum is to soft for an anchor (has to hold the entire weight of the boat)

Instead of a pulley I was just going to go with a "U" shaped SS bar to a mount with a cleat


----------



## kkrueger (Apr 2, 2011)

I got a pulley from a sailboat place then ran my anchor line right through the bow of the boat. Works slick and I can run the anchor line from my seat in the stearn. Don't know that it'd work on a V though?

At the end of the day I swing the anchor back into the boat for the trailer ride home.

Harken is the company making the pulley if anyone else is looking for one. 

On a different boat I had an anchor pulley that mounted on top of the bow, but if you tipped the boat over it would get packed with mud.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 2, 2011)

I put this system on the STERN of a former boat. I wanted to be able to fish while facing forward. Haven't done it to my 160W Lowe as of yet. Thinks more about a "stick it' type system for the shallow water in the bays here. rich


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 2, 2011)

richg99 said:


> I put this system on the STERN of a former boat. I wanted to be able to fish while facing forward. Haven't done it to my 160W Lowe as of yet. Thinks more about a "stick it' type system for the shallow water in the bays here. rich



Your new boat demans a powerpole or minnkota talon. Just sayin...


----------



## richg99 (Apr 2, 2011)

Re PP or Talon....Well, I have this issue with spending more for the attachments on a boat than what I spent for most of the boat. The ratio isn't really that close, but ...you get my point.

I'll probably do a DIY stick-it style for now. Oh... I can afford it, I am just cheap/frugal.

Rich


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm usually in some pretty shallow water, and the deepest I ever get into is around 20'-25' at the most. I'm cheap (thrifty  ) and handling the anchor and line by hand provides some exercise, plus I don't want to drill any more holes than necessary in the boat.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yea, I have two big similar anchors up front in the bow anchor locker. I don't know when I would ever use them ( I like to drift and fish a lot) but they are there for an emergency.

Rich


----------



## FSNMachine (Apr 2, 2011)

richg99 said:


> I put this system on the STERN of a former boat. I wanted to be able to fish while facing forward. Haven't done it to my 160W Lowe as of yet. Thinks more about a "stick it' type system for the shallow water in the bays here. rich



You do release a stern anchor is a safety hazard. I am not saying don't do it as I have done it but beware that a boat can be pulled underior swamped with a stern anchor. Your experience may vary depending on the local water you fish. But in current and waves be careful. Boat courses will teach you not to do this.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 2, 2011)

Your cautionary warning is well spoken. In this particular fishing area, the depth runs from one to three feet max. The boat is normally parked way up into a South Texas saltwater flat with no other traffic. But...thanks for adding that warning. Rich


----------



## FSNMachine (Apr 2, 2011)

richg99 said:



> Your cautionary warning is well spoken. In this particular fishing area, the depth runs from one to three feet max. The boat is normally parked way up into a South Texas saltwater flat with no other traffic. But...thanks for adding that warning. Rich



Hey great. It is a neat system you have. Lifting and deploying the anchor from the bow can be a pain when you just need to move a few feet or so when fishing.


----------



## mtnwkr (Apr 3, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> was leaning towards using SS as the aluminum is to soft for an anchor (has to hold the entire weight of the boat)



I would think aluminum would be plenty strong for a 12lb anchor, if I went thick enough. SS would be nice but more expensive and harder to work with. 

Thanks for all the great ideas people, keep them coming! 

I was thinking of making something like this...


----------



## richg99 (Apr 3, 2011)

mtnwkr...that looks great. No reason it won't work. A couple of things to think about...

#1 be certain you have a REAL cleat.... in addition to your "quick release" ...so that, when running or towing the boat, you can be certain that the anchor won't let go inadvertently. Running full blast across a bay is no time to have the anchor accidentally deploy. 

#2. You may have to experiment with some mechanism to keep the anchor from crashing back into your boat when you hit waves. The systems that I have seen all seem to draw the anchor right up into the anchor chock to keep that from happening.

the items posted below all have a metal "loop" into which one would draw the anchor all of the way up. I suspect that is the mechanisim to keep the anchor from slamming around when you hit some bigger waves.

regards, Rich

https://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&sugexp=llsfp&pq=anchor+bow+chock&xhr=t&q=anchor+winch&cp=11&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=17505674562029288363&sa=X&ei=3mWYTeWAI-XI0QGPzfX5Cw&sqi=2&ved=0CFYQ8wIwBg#

https://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&sugexp=llsfp&pq=anchor+bow+chock&xhr=t&q=anchor+winch&cp=11&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=5922171176027456717&sa=X&ei=bWWYTZP8Nc3AgQeNu8zRCA&sqi=2&ved=0CFsQ8wIwBQ#


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 4, 2011)

Below is my shallow water anchor system I put on my boat for approx. $30.00 after pricing basically the same system for over $150.00 and up to $200.00. I used two large threaded eye bolts that a piece of electrical pipe would fit into. Bolted these to the transom and sealed with clear silicone sealant. Use an 8' pole for the anchor. REPEAT, this is a shallow water type anchor.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rusty...I think I've seen that one on this site before. Thanks for reminding me. I really could use something similar. Great for the TX flats. Where do you fish?

Rich


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 4, 2011)

I fish in Cedar Bayou, it separates Harris County and Chambers County here in Baytown and runs out to the bays. it's about 10 minutes to the boat ramp from my house. When I put in, if I turn left at the ramp, I fish up the bayou towards fresh water, or if I turn right at the boat ramp I can fish the saltwater in Trinity, Tabbs, Burnett, and LaPorte/Sylvan Beach bays and also around the Fred Hartman Bridge. To the left in freshwater are catfish and bass, to the right will be red fish, flounder and speckled trout. On windy days I go back up the bayou and calm days can go out towards the bays.
I just finished converting my little side console over to a center console, will post pics later in remod./rebuild. Been working for the past 4 weeks or so on the remod.
P.S. did not mean to hijack this post, just answering a question, thanx, Doyle


----------



## richg99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Doyle, is that the launch on the East side of the Fred Hartmann bridge? If so, I'd like to learn more about that area.

RG


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 4, 2011)

That's it, Bayland Marina, go out and get in the channel and turn right and go under the big bridge to Burnett Bay by the way of the ship channel , or turn left at the ship channel and go to the LaPorte side at Sylvan Beach. Go to Google maps and key in Baytown, Texas and you can see all the ship channel, Trinity and Tabbs Bay also. Lots of places to fish.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Doyle, thanks.. I have launched there a couple of time in the past. Never did more than run a few hundred yards East, up the river. I didn't catch anything...but...I am used to that. regards, Rich


----------



## acabtp (Apr 4, 2011)

rusty.hook said:


> Below is my shallow water anchor system I put on my boat for approx. $30.00 after pricing basically the same system for over $150.00 and up to $200.00. I used two large threaded eye bolts that a piece of electrical pipe would fit into. Bolted these to the transom and sealed with clear silicone sealant. Use an 8' pole for the anchor. REPEAT, this is a shallow water type anchor.


That's a great idea, way cheaper than a power pole.


----------



## Dave11 (Apr 19, 2011)

Anybody ever think about trying to rig up a cheap manual trailer winch as a way to quickly drop and wind up a small anchor? The price on the electric winches are unbelievable. Also check out this cool video of a homemade electric power pole.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZOwRFn1kyE&feature=related


----------



## richg99 (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't call this one "cheap"...but....
https://www.basspro.com/Worth-Original-Anchormate%C2%AE/product/813/-269122


----------



## Dave11 (Apr 19, 2011)

richg99 said:


> I don't call this one "cheap"...but....
> https://www.basspro.com/Worth-Original-Anchormate%C2%AE/product/813/-269122




I think I could make something similar to that for a lot less out of an old trailer winch like this https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Trailer_Winch.aspx.

I thought maybe somebody tried to adapt the winch wheel to do the same thing as that anchormate. For $75, I will just pull the anchor out of the water. :shock:


----------



## richg99 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have an unused new trailer winch sitting in my garage. I just don't use an anchor often enough to want to bother with anything other than just pulling it up the old fashioned way. regards, Rich


----------



## RivRunR (Apr 20, 2011)

It sounds like this *Cabelas Anchor Pulley* may be what you're looking for?


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 20, 2011)

I have one of these folding anchors. Works great and easy to store.


----------



## franner11 (Apr 21, 2011)

i have a scotty anchor lock, but no reel system yet. thinking of using a trailer winch for that as well. seems silly to pay $75 for s simple winch!
https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10212468_225014003_225000000_225014000?hvarAID=shopping_googlebase&om_mmc=shopping_googlebase


----------



## Dave11 (Apr 21, 2011)

franner11 said:


> i have a scotty anchor lock, but no reel system yet. thinking of using a trailer winch for that as well. seems silly to pay $75 for s simple winch!
> https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10212468_225014003_225000000_225014000?hvarAID=shopping_googlebase&om_mmc=shopping_googlebase




How sturdy is that scotty anchor? The pic on bass pros looks like it is plastic.


----------



## jellio5 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was going to look into the trailer winch as well but the gear ration stinks on them.....you'll be cranking and cranking...has anyone else done this.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 22, 2011)

im thinking of using an atv winch if i can scrounge one cheap.


----------



## acabtp (Apr 22, 2011)

jellio5 said:


> I was going to look into the trailer winch as well but the gear ration stinks on them.....you'll be cranking and cranking...has anyone else done this.


that's what i was thinking... it would take forever to reel in any kind of length.


----------



## Dave11 (Apr 22, 2011)

As for any kind of manual handle winch, even if the pick up was say 1 foot per turn, that is still a lot of turns for even 15 ft. It would be quicker to pull it up by hand. 

I think I like the idea of a small atv winch is better. I seen some online for only $50. You could probably replace the steel cable with nylon rope. It would probably last longer than the minn kota comparable too for twice the price. Some even come with a remote or one could be added.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 22, 2011)

I never tried this...but....I believe that you can increase the apparent speed of recovery on any winch by make the center core larger. Just think about it...and compare it to your fishing reel when it is full of line, or near the bottom.

Since your anchor rope might only be 30 feet or so, building up the center core of the winch with a couple of blocks of wood taped on...would bring the rope in quicker. How much, I can't judge...but....if you already own one....it wouldn't take long to find out. regards, Rich


----------



## Dave11 (Apr 22, 2011)

richg99 said:


> I never tried this...but....I believe that you can increase the apparent speed of recovery on any winch by make the center core larger. Just think about it...and compare it to your fishing reel when it is full of line, or near the bottom.
> 
> Since your anchor rope might only be 30 feet or so, building up the center core of the winch with a couple of blocks of wood taped on...would bring the rope in quicker. How much, I can't judge...but....if you already own one....it wouldn't take long to find out. regards, Rich




Circumference of a circle is 2 x 3.14 x radius. By my math, a 4 inch spool would give you a little more than a foot of pick up per turn. Back to my point, would you really want to turn a handle 15 times for 15 feet. If you make the spool bigger, it seems like you might reach a point that is too big and clunky. The winch would need to be geared like your reel where you get 5-7 turns per handle turn. If I am not mistaken, the trailer winch is geared sort of in the opposite way. The handle is connected to a smaller gear which engages the larger spool gear.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 22, 2011)

Good math....yes, makes sense... a trailer winch is geared to pull large loads.. short distances. An anchor winch would be the opposite...small loads.. long distances.

I rarely use an anchor. I love to set up a drift and spray cast as the boat moves along. I use a drift chute to slow things down. I've heard of some guys using a five gallon paint bucket..with holes added....to do something similar. 

Rich


----------



## jellio5 (Apr 22, 2011)

I may have a solution to the anchor delema it seems many small boat users like myself are having. I've been racking my brain to figure something out for my own boat the last couple of days. I want my anchor on the bow of my boat so I've been trying to figure out a system for my 14' semi-v where I can operate it from the back of the boat without having to move. This system might work I have all the parts I just have to wait for the rain to go away so I can install it...once installed and funtional I will post pics. So far I have a total of $22.00 plus tax to in parts which I got from Menards. 

Until it's installed and working I'll keep you all in suspense....if it's a failure I'll still post of my attempt...I think it should work though I just can't bring myself to spend $80-$100 on a manual anchor winch. As said before a boat winch just isn't practical and any winch under $100 will move about 6 feet in a minute and the weight of the winch isn't practical.


----------



## fireshadow (Apr 23, 2011)

Got to see this. Can't wate.


----------



## jellio5 (Apr 23, 2011)

#-o #-o #-o #-o 

Crude complete failure would be a fair assesment of todays attempt but I gave it the old college try at least. Although I have to say with a deeper boat and a metal one of these it probably would have worked. Maybe someone can make this work....they sell a heavy duty plastic extension cord deal that winds up heavy extension cords it was $9 at Menards. I did get an anchor system but it did not follow my original plan at all. I picked up a roller type anchor lock deal from Walmart for $5.00 and had to do some work to get it to fit on the front of the boat and work the way I wanted it to. I then installed 6 5/16" eye bolts with big fender washers from the front of the boat back to where I sit. I also bought a carabiner and 50' feet of new rope which will be plenty since I rarely fish in water over 20' deep or more. 

As much as I hate it until I find a better system I had to install one of my boat winch's to pull the anchor. About the only bright spot is that with the eye bolts I put on allows me to pull up and let down my anchor from the back of the boat by hand which is what I wanted to do originally anyway. I have a feeling the winch will be mainly for rope storage. I also put a cleat about a foot in front of the winch so I can let the anchor down and put the rope in the cleat and then wind it up when I get a chance. 

Here's a picture of the holder. In my original plan I was going to load it with some rope or something to make the spool bigger which means less turns to get the anchor up. If someone could find a metal one of these I'm sure it would work. 







Well off to Menards for the 3rd time today for some more small stuff.....hopefully I won't have to go back anytime soon.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for giving it the ol' college try. No one learns anything if they are afraid to try and fail. Every good idea I ever had was preceded by two or more failures. 

You are in good company since Edison said he "found 10,000 things that didn't work" when inventing the light bulb filament. Keep trying. regards, Rich


----------



## Skidz (Apr 24, 2011)

What about some of the air hose reels? I know my work has some that are metal and fairly compact, and I would think they would be up to the task.


----------



## charliep (Apr 24, 2011)

I like the idea of this question and I so not have an answer. I did find this on line....way too expensive for the point of this discussion, but maybe you can get an idea from it? Jellio5, this reminds me of what you might have been trying to do... https://www.anchorwizard.com/index.html

Charlie


----------



## jellio5 (Apr 24, 2011)

I finished up last night about 10PM at this point I'm happy just to be done....no more mods for me until after I get the boat out on the water and get everything working. Next weekend is out because it's my daughters bday but the weekend after I plan to do a test run hopefully everthing goes well and then it's fishing time.


----------

